# psst



## Joca

Is it common in your country or area to hear people using "psst" to call the attention of someone else, typically a stranger, walking past or away on a street or elsewhere? How polite is it considered? What other ways, if any, are there to do it without being intrusive? How do people do it in a restaurant? Do they call "waiter" or do they raise their arms?


----------



## Main

I've never seen or heard of anyone using that to draw the attention of a stranger. Even amongst a familiar group, it's not conventional to use "psst" to call somebody near, unless you are about to convey something discreetly. This often implies that the recipient of the message is also supposed to respond subtly.

Sometimes, someone in a restaurant will raise their arm and say "excuse me" when they want to call a waiter. My family usually just waits for the waiter to regularly check back at the table, and asks then.


----------



## Rayines

Main said:


> Sometimes, someone in a restaurant will raise their arm and say "excuse me" when they want to call a waiter. My family usually just waits for the waiter to regularly check back at the table, and asks then.


I agree with Main. Besides, in Buenos Aires, if you try and say "psst" to call someone's attention in the street, nobody would hear it. It could be used in a shop, if someone is going out and has forgotten something (not to pay, because in that case the clerk runs after him).
(Sorry my English)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Never heard it here, except in comic books.  Usually eye contact or a raised finger (hand if absolutely necessary) are all that's necessary.


----------



## alexacohen

We use it at work when we want to get the attention of a co-worker, but never with a stranger. We would raise our hands if we want a waiter to notice us in a cafeteria, but not in a restaurant (at least, not in a posh one).
Alexa


----------



## zazap

I remember getting annoyed at people "psssting" me when I went to Mexico.  Then I moved to Spain, and people also do it here so I am more used to it now.  The thing is, when you are not used to it, it is quite offensive for some reason.  I still resent it.


----------



## DearPrudence

Main said:


> I've never seen or heard of anyone using that to draw the attention of a stranger. Even amongst a familiar group, it's not conventional to use "psst" to call somebody near, unless you are about to convey something discreetly. This often implies that the recipient of the message is also supposed to respond subtly.
> 
> Sometimes, someone in a restaurant will raise their arm and say "excuse me" when they want to call a waiter. My family usually just waits for the waiter to regularly check back at the table, and asks then.


Wow, I would have said the same thing.
Personally I found it rude when coming from a stranger. And if it's from someone you know, it's only to call him/her secretly so that other people can't hear you.


----------



## Vanda

It is very normal for Brazilians to say and hear psst. Many girls, for example, measure the amount of pssts aimed at them with their popularity among men. When a man say psst to a girl in the street it means - for her - she is beautiful, sexy. I understand this a cultural trait, though.


----------



## PocketWatch

I live in California, United States, I have heard that before.


----------



## luis masci

That has even a name, at least in Spanish . It is “chistar”. And yeah I would say it is pretty common here. 
I think it is not quite rare because I’ve found a lot of similarities whether in customs and usages between Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## Etcetera

No, I've never heard "psst" in Russia. And I suppose it would seem pretty rude here.
If someone wants to ask a stranger in the stret, they usually say "Excuse me..."


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Vanda said:


> It is very normal for Brazilians to say and hear psst. Many girls, for example, measure the amount of pssts aimed at them with their popularity among men. When a man say psst to a girl in the street it means - for her - she is beautiful, sexy. I understand this a cultural trait, though.


It is very common in Venezuelan cities, too.  Guys use the "pssst" in order to get a pretty girl's attention (which of course, doesn't ever happen).  I have faced that kind of "psssst-ing" for some 20 years now and I can tell it's absolutelly annoying.  It generally goes like:

Man: "Pssst, Pssst!!"
Woman: -_Keeps walking_-
Man: "Ppssssssttttt, ppssssssstttttt!!!!!!"
Woman: -_Still walking_-
Man: "Pppppssssssssssssssstttt!!  Hey, mama! -_walks towards the woman_- Psssstt, psssst, psssstttt!  You're so hot!  Pssssstttt! Psssssstttt!  Pssssssssssssttttt!"

If she, however, does pay attention, the guy's reaction could go from sudden shock ("OMG, she's looking at _me_!  How unexpected!  What do I do now?!?  I better run away!") to rude 'displays of affection' (blowing kisses to the lady, spiting out 'compliments' that could be taken as insults, and other similar behaviours that, if we had laws like the ones in the USA regarding harassment, would have their butts dragged to jail...) In Caracas, you never know what to expect... 

By the way, there is a thread that has something to do with the matter: pick-up lines.  Nice to read, anyway.





luis masci said:


> That has even a name, at least in Spanish . It is “chistar”.


We call it "sisear" here, and almost every male does it, regardless of age/marital status.  It's not that females don't, but they seem to be slightly more discreet at it.  (Yes, I wrote "they" instead of "we": that is mostly a 'young girls thing')

Oh, and about 'psssst-ing' to a waiter in a restaurant, that's simply not done here: he would think you're trying to flirt with him!    If you want to call a waiter's attention (not romantically, of course ), then you would raise your hand.  Unless you're in a busy 'arepera' (an often crowded place where arepas are served), then you'll have to literally shout at him in order to be noticed.


----------



## lilywhite

alexacohen said:


> We use it at work when we want to get the attention of a co-worker, but never with a stranger. We would raise our hands if we want a waiter to notice us in a cafeteria, but not in a restaurant (at least, not in a posh one).
> Alexa


 
i totally agree with her, even if i'm italian and she's spanish..."psst-ing" to a stranger or to our boss,or professor, would be considered very rude...
we do use it among friends or colleagues!


----------



## fenixpollo

luis masci said:


> That has even a name, at least in Spanish . It is “chistar”. And yeah I would say it is pretty common here.


 The Mexicans also _chistean_ -- the noise is not the English "psst" but sounds like "chsss".  I personally don't like it, but maybe that's a cultural difference.


----------



## xrayspex

_..."psst-ing" to a stranger or to our boss,or professor, would be considered very rude..._


Better to be pssst to than psssst on.


----------



## danielfranco

Here in the States we have the almighty "HEY!" instead of the pssting or the chsting.
To which many people always have the rebuke "Hey is for horses, ain't you glad you're an ass?"
Sometimes, violence ensues.

Anyway, in Mexico it was a mark of either rudeness or low cultural status for anyone to psst you or chst you. The "better" segment of society insists that you must use your manners and speak up with phrases such as "excuse me", "pardon me", etc.


----------



## Berenguer

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> We call it "sisear" here, and almost every male does it, regardless of age/marital status.



As it has been said, here in Spain we call it "chistar". "Sisear" has a similar meaning, but not the same. We use it for example in a cinema where is some people talking so you "shout": "shhhhhhh shut up!" (that "shhh" is "sisear")



zazap said:


> I remember getting annoyed at people "psssting" me when I went to Mexico. Then I moved to Spain, and people also do it here so I am more used to it now. The thing is, when you are not used to it, it is quite offensive for some reason. I still resent it.



Well, here in Spain it also a little bit rude. In a familiar situation it's common, but in another situation maybe someone cannot feel ok with that. Frequently is used in this way: someone forget, for example, a wallet in a table, and another find it, and this one shout "psss, hey man! here's your wallet!"



Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Oh, and about 'psssst-ing' to a waiter in a restaurant, that's simply not done here:





alexacohen said:


> We would raise our hands if we want a waiter to notice us in a cafeteria, but not in a restaurant (at least, not in a posh one).
> Alexa



Well. Maybe in a cafeteria between a waiter/barman and a typical "parroquiano" (I mean, the man that always go to the same bar/cafe, each day for having cafe and so on), and I repeat, maybe in this situation it's not too rude. Buy in a restaurant, it should never been used. Protocol rules say that for calling a waiter you have to say "please + what you need", never "excuse me" (because you don't have to be excused for anything) and of course NEVER "schsss" or "psss", because you are not calling a "cow".


----------



## brilliantpink

In Canada it is generally "excuse me" in most situations when you are polite, or "hey you" if you want to be impolite. "Psst" might be used, very quietly, to catch the attention of someone you know very well, if you want to speak to them in secret. It has a conspiratorial sound to it.
As for commenting on good-looking girls walking by, this is considered politically incorrect here these days. At most, a man might give a low whistle or make a comment  to a male buddy, or even hazard a "hey, cutie!" or something of the kind.


----------



## Berenguer

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> It is very common in Venezuelan cities, too.  Guys use the "pssst" in order to get a pretty girl's attention (which of course, doesn't ever happen).  I have faced that kind of "psssst-ing" for some 20 years now and I can tell it's absolutelly annoying.  It generally goes like:



I forgot speaking about this way of getting attention of a pretty (well, maybe not) girl. In Spain, it was really usual (now it's not) to use directly the typical "piropo" (something similar to a compliment, sometimes a really cute or smart one, but somethimes too rude) An example of all kinds of spanish compliments can be seen in this short film called "mi señora" ("my wife" . This short starts with cute ones, and ends with the rudest) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6LfTir8T6I


----------



## Etcetera

danielfranco said:


> Here in the States we have the almighty "HEY!" instead of the pssting or the chsting.


We can use Эй! (it sounds very much like Hey!), but it would sound too informal and shouldn't be used if you want to catch a stranger's attention. But it's sometimes used among friends and relatives.


----------



## jonmaz

brilliantpink said:


> In Canada it is generally "excuse me" in most situations when you are polite, or "hey you" if you want to be impolite. "Psst" might be used, very quietly, to catch the attention of someone you know very well, if you want to speak to them in secret. It has a conspiratorial sound to it.
> As for commenting on good-looking girls walking by, this is considered politically incorrect here these days. At most, a man might give a low whistle or make a comment to a male buddy, or even hazard a "hey, cutie!" or something of the kind.


 


Ah brilliantpink. You have saved me the task of describing the Australian situation. Our attitudes in these matters are exactly as you describe.

I feel sorry for the girls from countries where they judge a day by how psst they got.


----------



## Joca

jonmaz said:


> Ah brilliantpink. You have saved me the task of describing the Australian situation. Our attitudes in these matters are exactly as you describe.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girls from countries where they judge a day by how psst they got.


 
I think I know what you mean. But, on the other hand, don't you agree that women in general enjoy being admired? I don't think they need the psst or anything rude like that, but I doubt very few women would be satisfied to go totally unnoticed. And that's probably true for every country.


----------



## jonmaz

Joca said:


> I think I know what you mean. But, on the other hand, don't you agree that women in general enjoy being admired? I don't think they need the psst or anything rude like that, but I doubt very few women would be satisfied to go totally unnoticed. And that's probably true for every country.


 


Yes Joca, I do agree that, universally, women must enjoy being admired and it follows that being ignored by potential admirers must be disappointing. It is usual for Australian men to admire in silence, unless they have the strength of numbers. Traditionally, pretty girls walking past a city building site would normally be met with "wolf" whistles of a magnitude commensurate with their level of sex appeal.

In respect of the original question, one would almost 100% expect an Australian to say, “excuse me” to attract attention in a one-on-one situation with a stranger. (make that “excuse me mate” for a male-to-male situation.)


----------



## xrayspex

_But, on the other hand, don't you agree that women in general enjoy being admired?_


Yeah, you would think so.  In the US, it depends on what the man looks like.   The only difference between flirting and sexual harassment is whether the man is attractive or not.  Very sad, very true.


----------



## trail

brilliantpink said:


> In Canada it is generally "excuse me" in most situations when you are polite, or "hey you" if you want to be impolite. "Psst" might be used, very quietly, to catch the attention of someone you know very well, if you want to speak to them in secret. *It has a conspiratorial sound to it*.


That's what I was thinking. I'd say it's used that way in the UK too, although it's something I hear more on TV shows than in real life. You'd never use it to attract a pretty girl's attention here either though.



xrayspex said:


> _But, on the other hand, don't you agree that women in general enjoy being admired?_
> 
> Yeah, you would think so.  In the US, it depends on what the man looks like.   The only difference between flirting and sexual harassment is whether the man is attractive or not.  Very sad, very true.


Exactly the same here, in my opinion.


----------



## Etcetera

xrayspex said:


> Yeah, you would think so.  In the US, it depends on what the man looks like.   The only difference between flirting and sexual harassment is whether the man is attractive or not.  Very sad, very true.


I can't wholly agree with this statement, but there's certainly something to it!


----------



## jonquiliser

Joca said:


> But, on the other hand, don't you agree that women in general enjoy being admired? I don't think they need the psst or anything rude like that, but I doubt very few women would be satisfied to go totally unnoticed. And that's probably true for every country.



I believe anyone, irrespectively of genital apparatus and social categorisation as this or that sex, wish to be noticed in some way (by _some_ people, and in different ways by different people).

I am certain that not all women appreciate being whistled at, shouted at, receive "flattering" comments on her looks, and whatever other kind of "attention" because of her looks.

I think the psst-thing can be heard here; by someone wishing to remain unseen by all but the pssted-at person (like someone around the street corner wishing to call the attention of a specific passer-by). I don't think it is either rude or polite, it's just something for specific situations of calling the attention. In a restaurant, if you want the waiter to bring the bill, you'd have to demonstratively start looking around, perhaps trying to catch eye contact with the waiter, looking at your watch, putting all plates on a pile... be imaginative! In many restaurants you can just get up and pay at a counter. Though I very rarely go to restaurants, so... Anyway, no pssting or waving arms or the like around here in restaurants, that would be rude.


----------



## Joca

jonquiliser said:


> I believe anyone, irrespectively of genital apparatus and social categorisation as this or that sex, wish to be noticed in some way (by _some_ people, and in different ways by different people).
> 
> ...


 
This is true. In other words, I would say: each one of us wants or needs to be recognized in some or other way. Unrecognition (is there such a word?) will in most cases lead to frustration.

JC


----------



## Alxmrphi

I haven't heard it used in ages, I only ever hear it when I am in Amsterdam, and if you've been before you'll know exactly what I mean


----------



## mirx

fenixpollo said:


> The Mexicans also _chistean_ -- the noise is not the English "psst" but sounds like "chsss". I personally don't like it, but maybe that's a cultural difference.


 
The psst and the chsss, is a different thing.

You pssst someone when you want to get his attention in a secretive way, usually when there's more people around and you don't want them to know. Ej, The line at a hospital, movies, funeral, etc.

You chsss someone to get his attention, it doesn't matter if he's surrounded by people. Ej, in the street, in your workplace, ect.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

jonquiliser said:


> I am certain that not all women appreciate being whistled at, shouted at, receive "flattering" comments on her looks, and whatever other kind of "attention" because of her looks.


Exactly. Thank you, jonquisiler, for understanding.  The point is, psst-ing might be a culturally conditioned thing, but rejoicing in being psst-ed is not necessarily so. Please, guys, if any of you likes to pssst at girls in order to 'compliment' them, picture yourselves at a country in which political correctness could get you jailed for doing that. 

A small aditional remark:  I think it's really funny that women who don't look like cows, are precisely the ones that end up feeling like such! When a man 'pssts' or whistles at me, the one -decent- thing that comes to my mind is: "What am I, a dog? Go whistle at your fat, cow-like bitch at home, punk!"   Now, wouldn't that be rude?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Joca said:


> Is it common in your country or area to hear people using "psst" to call the attention of someone else, typically a stranger, walking past or away on a street or elsewhere? How polite is it considered? What other ways, if any, are there to do it without being intrusive? How do people do it in a restaurant? Do they call "waiter" or do they raise their arms?


In Turkey,* "pişt" *or more commonly* "şt"* is widely used, but only among people who know each other. You might also hear *"hey," "hop," "alo," * etc.

In a Turkish restaurant, we call the waiter *"Garson!"*_(like French 'Garçon!')_ or more widely and politely *"Garson bey!" *


----------



## Lusitania

Psst and Psiu is normal, but I found more usual some years ago. Also men used to use it to cal women attention. Very silly...


----------



## Lugubert

Theoretically, in Swedish, _psst_ could be used to atract somebody's (M/F) attention _*where silence should be observed*_, like in a library. I don't think I ever actually heard it.

For attention, there's words like _Hej!, Hallå!_  (obviously hey, hallo) besides all the formal 'Excuse me' varieties. In restaurants, for a male waiter, it's _Kyparn!_ 'the waiter' (at least used to be...), and for females _Fröken!_ 'miss'. For getting the check, in this country most waiters react rather efficiently to a discrete display of a credit card.

Locally, there's the one and only Swedish vocative, if needed spelled _dô _or_ dö_. Etymologically, it's plain _du_ 'you', but pronounced in a way that few Swedes from other regions manage. It's an English-like _d_, i.e. towards being retroflex, and a kinda central to back mid vowel, probably perceived by Arabic speakers as an emphatic sound. The vowel also in quality resembles the short Standard Swedish _ö_, but is long.


----------



## serena dd

in Italy, it's very common,especially among young people...we call it "pissipiare"well, at least, here , in  southern Italy.
It isn't very polite..it isn't polite at all,actually. But guys always do that towards pretty girls in the streets.


----------



## Lusitania

The same in Portugal and then they give a look that it makes you sick. Disgusting.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting thread. Do you use psst only in that situation?
Psst in Czech and Hungarian is used to *get someone silent*, I think English would say: hush!


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I think English would say: hush!

__________

Sounds a bit prim and proper to me, Enco. Like something a spinster-librarian with half-moon glasses on a chain and a cardigan might say in a library! "Sssshh!" (number of 's's' varies) would be more likely, I feel, with the optional extra of the right index finger placed over the lips and a withering glance given to the person creating the noise.


----------



## Trisia

As a kid, I must have used the _pssst_ sound to attract a classmate's attention during class, so she'd turn and pass me an eraser or something.
I think I could hypothetically do this in class while leaning in if I wanted to sound conspiratorial, but only for fun and definitely not directed at a particular kid? It would still be odd, though.

Never to a complete stranger, it would be very rude, and not to a server, either. You would raise your hand slightly and say "Excuse me".

The _psst _I hear all the time though is the _psspsspssss_ my niece uses to search for the orange tabby she's fond of. I've never heard someone call a dog using this type of sound. Dogs typically react to their names, but most of our cats don't care so they react to _pspsps _or better yet, rattling the kitty treats/chow bag.

----------------
For "Quiet, please" you'd make a "Shhhhh" sound, but I think shushing people is typically frowned upon, unless you're at the movies and they're still talking after the ads are over.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

The _psst _I hear all the time though is the _psspsspssss_ my niece uses to search for the orange tabby she's fond of. I've never heard someone call a dog using this type of sound. Dogs typically react to their names, but most of our cats don't care so they react to _pspsps _or better yet, rattling the kitty treats/chow bag.

_________

Is this not a variant on 'puss, puss, puss' when seeking out a cat?


----------



## Roxxxannne

Welsh_Sion said:


> The _psst _I hear all the time though is the _psspsspssss_ my niece uses to search for the orange tabby she's fond of. I've never heard someone call a dog using this type of sound. Dogs typically react to their names, but most of our cats don't care so they react to _pspsps _or better yet, rattling the kitty treats/chow bag.
> 
> _________
> 
> Is this not a variant on 'puss, puss, puss' when seeking out a cat?


I call my cat with psssh, pssh.  I don't think of it as 'puss, puss' though.  It's just a noise that gets his attention more than 
"Yo! Cat!"  In my daughter's household, "pssh!" is the signal to the cats they they've misbehaved somehow: "Pssh! stop chewing the lettuce!"


----------



## Trisia

I feel like I've sort of hijacked the thread, sorry.🐈

Perhaps just as cats _meow _to get the humans' attention, we've learned to make sounds that will interest them. The _b/p+s_ combo seems successful enough. A cat in Romanian _is_ actually "pisică" /piˈsi.kə/, but you don't necessarily think of that when _pspsps-_ing your cat, though it must have originated from the sound, just as other names for "cat" in other languages.


Oh, "psssh" with an actual /ʃ/ sound? Sounds a bit more like a reprimand to me, too, but it really depends on what your cat will care to acknowledge.


----------



## Roxxxannne

Yes, it has the /ʃ/ sound.  Actually what I gave above (psssh, pssh) is the lower-register version.  The higher-register word in my household is "pshwsht!"   I like to think of it as the sound of grass being swished by a small edible rodent.  But he has never been disappointed (as far as I can tell) to find that no rodent is present.


----------

